# New Casting Association!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/

Thanks to Wayne Hill for organizing the Carolina Surfcasters Association. 

Thanks to Brittany for the website work.

great job!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tommy said:


> http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/
> 
> Thanks to Wayne Hill for organizing the Carolina Surfcasters Association.
> 
> ...


Looking good! Congrats.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> Looks great!


Yes it does.


----------

